# wer kennt den marathon in kirchberg



## captain hook (24. Mai 2007)

nur damit ich mal so eine vorstellung davon bekomme, was mich erwarten wird... kann jemand mal was zu dem marathon in kirchberg sagen?

ich hab nur gehört, dass es so ungefähr das härteste sein soll, was einen erwarten kann. 

dem höhenprofil ist eigentlich nur hoch und runter und das ganze in ziemlich steil zu entnehmen. was ja eigentlich auf wenig chancen zur erholung schließen lässt.


----------



## BaSiS (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> nur damit ich mal so eine vorstellung davon bekomme, was mich erwarten wird... kann jemand mal was zu dem marathon in kirchberg sagen?
> 
> ich hab nur gehört, dass es so ungefähr das härteste sein soll, was einen erwarten kann.
> 
> dem höhenprofil ist eigentlich nur hoch und runter und das ganze in ziemlich steil zu entnehmen. was ja eigentlich auf wenig chancen zur erholung schließen lässt.



ich werde kirchberg dies Jahr kennenlernen 
hey aber grundsätzlich, mach Dir mal nicht so viel Gedanken, geh ins Rennen und schau was passiert (ich hab mir noch nie ein Profil oder so angeschaut, stimmt sowieso nie und den Untergrund erkennste auch nciht), das sind keine Strassenrennen, wo man jede Kurve kennen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (25. Mai 2007)

oh dazu sag ich nur: ein Klassiker. Einer Geilsten! Muss man gefahren haben.


----------



## s_works (26. Mai 2007)

hm - als Local und begeisterter Marathonfahrer muss ich sagen, dass es meiner Meinung nach DER Marathon ist. Einfach nur g...!!! Würde mich auch als Guide anbieten...


----------



## captain hook (6. Juni 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> hm - als Local und begeisterter Marathonfahrer muss ich sagen, dass es meiner Meinung nach DER Marathon ist. Einfach nur g...!!! Würde mich auch als Guide anbieten...



das ist ein wort.... bin praktisch schon ne woche vorher da... weil in pfronten... ein bischen strecke gucken vorher kann ja nie schaden...


----------



## F.S.P (6. Juni 2007)

Hey, 
werde mir dieses Jahr auch diesen Marathon antun!Das Höhenprofil reizt mich sehr sowie die Hahnenkamm abfahrt.Die Mausefalle kann kommen  ... hoff ich flieg nicht soweit wie die Skifahrer.
Bin mal gespannt ob es wirklich so ein geiler Klassiker ist . Werde ab Do. vor dem Rennen auf Probetour gehen und mir ein paar Höhenmeter auf mich einwirken lassen.
Freu mich schon darauf


----------



## lopeng (10. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand nen link zum Rennen?


----------



## Lurchschreck (10. Juni 2007)

www.kitzalpbike.at

findet man aber zur Not auch bei Google ;O)

Die Strecke entspricht ausnahmsweise mal sehr genau dem Höhenprofil. Immer fein 1000m hoch, dann 1000 runter. Strecke ist konditionell und teilweise auch fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll. Aber fast 4000hm auf 88km sagt ja eigentlich schon alles. Anstiege sind aber immer gut fahrbar, Forststrassen. Flachstücke sind fehlanzeige. Dann gibts ne zähe Tragepassage die Streif hoch und das ganze dann später wieder runter. Und wegen dem späteren Gegenverkehr ist auch das Zeitlimit für die grosse Runde nicht soooo üppig.

Auf jeden Fall eine klasse Veranstaltung - war die letzten Jahre immer da!

Gruss :O)


----------



## wild_boy (10. Juni 2007)

oder auch diesen*hier*


----------



## captain hook (11. Juni 2007)

wie.... tragen????? wie steil ist es denn??? (oder geröllig oder warum tragen??)


----------



## Allrounder88 (11. Juni 2007)

Des wird hoffentlich a richtige Gaudi ! Fahr beim Kitzalpbike dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit und bin schon richtig gespannt , ob man auch bei den in der Streckengraphik als Singletrails ausgelegten Trails auf seinen Spass kommt  
Wird mir übrigens schon a mal , zumindest einen groben Eindruck vom Höhenprofil und der Strecke verschaffen , alles andere ist grob fahrlässig und äußerst naiv !
Wer ist den Marathon schon gefahren und wo , sind die kniffligen Stellen bei der 45 km Runde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juni 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> wie.... tragen????? wie steil ist es denn??? (oder geröllig oder warum tragen??)



Senkrecht!


----------



## Allrounder88 (11. Juni 2007)

Net wirklich , oder ? Betrifft aber nur die 88 km Runde ?


----------



## s_works (12. Juni 2007)

knifflig wirds bergab nur beim Ehrenbachtrail - immer total Schlammig und unten raus etwas felsig (wenn man die Chickenruns auslässt...)


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juni 2007)

bin da Chicken und lauf lieber.


----------



## BaSiS (12. Juni 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> knifflig wirds bergab nur beim Ehrenbachtrail - immer total Schlammig und unten raus etwas felsig (wenn man die Chickenruns auslässt...)



ist des ernst, wie lang ist das Stück ?


----------



## Allrounder88 (12. Juni 2007)

Des mit den Chickenways und dem felsigen Gelände hört sich ja glatt so an , als ob mer da mit ne´m Marathonbike nicht runter kommen würde , oder wie versteh ich des ?
Bin nämlich kein zweiter Steve Peat !!! 
Die Chickenways hören sich aber trotzdem extrem interessant an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.S.P (22. Juni 2007)

So dann werde ich am Wochende nochmal die ähnliche Chickenways in angriff nehmen damit ich nicht ganz so alt aus sehe nächste Woche   
No risk no fun  
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## OrlandoMTB (27. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> bin da Chicken und lauf lieber.



Hi !

Wie lange sind denn ungefähr die Laufstrecken bei Dir ?
Würd mich interessieren, da ich nicht grade der "Abfahrtsgott" bin....

Merci schon mal vorab !


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Juni 2007)

öhm vielleicht 50 meter. 100m blödes Geeiere auf dem Radl. Hab das auch nicht drauf.

(Hey ich kenn euch! Wir haben uns letztes Jahr in Arco aufm Campingplatz unterhalten. Seid beide den Marathon gefahren...)


----------



## OrlandoMTB (27. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> öhm vielleicht 50 meter. 100m blödes Geeiere auf dem Radl. Hab das auch nicht drauf.
> 
> (Hey ich kenn euch! Wir haben uns letztes Jahr in Arco aufm Campingplatz unterhalten. Seid beide den Marathon gefahren...)



Jo stimmt !
Du warst mit Deiner Freundin/Frau da. Ich sehe dich meistens auch bei den Rennen. Leider nur kurz, von hinten  

Sind damals die Piccola gefahren. Da habe ich mir noch gedacht, wie kann man  nur die Extrema fahren und jetzt bin ich am Samstag in Kirchberg selber fällig. Mit den Hm und dem Bergaufgeschiebe komm` ich evt. klar, aber die Geschichte bergab macht mir sorgen .... Kenn diesen Ehrenbachtrail ja nicht, ist der mit irgendwas vergleichbar, bspw. der erste Trail heuer am Lago ?

Grüsse

flo


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Juni 2007)

ungefähr, aber in der Heftigkeit kürzer, dafür am Ende mit Batz überzogen.
Ich verlier da 3 min.

Nextmol saxt was!

Dei Frau hab ich öfters Radln sehn.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (27. Juni 2007)

Ok, am Samstag treffen wir uns eh, dann ratsch ma a bissl ! Vielleicht hast ja noch den ein oder anderen Tip für mich !?

Ja, die steffi is heuer gut drauf, führt derzeit die Challenge-Wertung an 

Ach ja, und wie oft ist der Ehrenbachtrail auf der Extrema zu befahren ?
Habe was von zweimal gelesen, kann des sei ?


Grüssle 

flo


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Juni 2007)

Wois ned. S´kommt wie´s kommt.
Tipp für Kirchberg? Hmmm. Leiden macht Spass!


----------



## OrlandoMTB (27. Juni 2007)

Hast ja recht. Starten, Fahren und Finishen. Durch muss ja jeder.
Der Tipp ist gut  

sl

flo


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Juni 2007)

Uff! Da hat sich ja fast die gesamt Marathon Weltelite versammelt...


----------



## The Tretschwein (1. Juli 2007)

Boah geiler Marathon!!

Leider hat mich nach der Tragepassage schon verissen und der letzte Anstieg war das Leiden Jesu......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (2. Juli 2007)

Bei der Zeit was du hingelegt hast, könnte ich vor Neid erblassen. 

Habe die Zielmarke genau 1 Std. nach dir gesehen.
Ehrlich gesagt war ich erst mal froh angekommen zu sein, und für meinen 4 Marathon insgesamt, in meinen Augen auch eine passable Zeit.

Der Marathon war der absolute Hammer. Nicht nur die geilen Trails sondern vor allem das drumherum. Absolut klasse die "labesstationen".  So viele davon und soviele nette Hilfskräfte bei den Stationen.

Am Vorabend und in der Nacht hatte ich wegen dem vielen Regen schon fast die Krise bekommen.
Aber pünktlich zum Start kam wie angekündigt die Sonne raus.

Im großen und ganzen, könnte sich vor allem Garmisch eine Mega-Scheibe von diesem Event abschneiden.

Ein super Tag. 2008 kann Kirchberg wieder kommen.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (2. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Boah geiler Marathon!!
> 
> Leider hat mich nach der Tragepassage schon verissen und der letzte Anstieg war das Leiden Jesu......



Bei mir war am letzten Anstieg auch Schluss mit lustig. Hatte geplant alle 4 Berge knapp unter meiner Schwelle zu fahren. Ging aber nur die ersten beiden gut, dann habe ich kontinuierlich abgebaut. An Plattn habe ich auch noch gehabt, freue mich aber trotzdem gefinisht zu haben.


PS. Wir haben uns ja leider nicht getroffen, dafür war ich wohl zu langsam. Aber Steffi hat Dich vorm letzten Anstieg gseng.


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Juli 2007)

Maxa:

Hab den letzten zum Teil zu Fuss gehen müssen. Grausam, aber hauptsache drüber. Mir war am Freitag schon nicht so gut und bin einfach bis zur Streif zu verbissen auf der Jagd nach den 5 Stunden gewesen.
Sonntags bin ich mit der Freundin zu Wiegalm hoch. Kleine Scheibe hat mir gereicht..


----------



## captain hook (2. Juli 2007)

5:00 h!!!  zielzeit auf die minute genau getroffen... 

eine woche vorher dagewesen (also aus dem flachland angereist... ), übersetzung und herzfrequenz ausprobiert an den anstiegen und unter totaler kontrolle und ohne einbruch bis zum ende durchgekommen. 

war zwar erst mein drittes mtb rennen überhaupt, aber ohne mich aus dem fenster lehnen zu wollen... das allerallerallerbeste was ich erleben durfte! perfekte orga, perfekte streckenposten, perfekter servis, keine wartezeiten, keine problem mit der anmeldung, keine komische startaufstellung... einfach nur richtig gut! 

ich frag mich nur warum man durch knietiefen matsch fahren muss....  aber ich will mich nicht beschweren... es war einfach zu gut! 

den letzten anstieg hab ich angefangen zu genießen als ich gemerkt hab, dass der genausogut funktioniert wie im training getestet... 

könnt mich manchmal schon in den hintern beissen, dass ich bergab so unglaublich schlecht bin... denke dann könnte es noch viel viel mehr spass machen... 

beim abbiegen zum ehrenbachtrail hab ich den streckenposten ungläubig gefragt, ob ich da wirklich runter soll... nach einer halben ewigkeit war ich durch und froh noch zu leben!!! aber zum glück gings ja dann wieder bergauf...


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Juli 2007)

fahr auch mies bergab.........

Schlecht war lediglich, dass es keine Trinkflaschen gab.
Dafür des greuslige Gatorade Zeugs.


----------



## captain hook (2. Juli 2007)

wieso... gab doch flaschen?! ich weis nicht wie weit die gereicht haben, aber als ich kam, gabs noch welche (powerade oder so...) ... dazu bergauf gereichte grosse, verschüttsichere pappbecher mit mehr als einem schluck wasser drinn (ja, sogar ohne kohlensäure....) gels, bananen und was weis ich noch alles... hätte auch wenn ich was gebraucht hätte nichts vermisst...


----------



## captain hook (2. Juli 2007)

und runter....  also ich bin nicht nur ein bischen schlecht... der sieger der downhillwertung hat mir da eifrigstes training empfohlen weil mans sich nicht mit anschauen kann... am ende haben wir dann gewettet, dass ich es bis nächstes jahr schaffen muss, am ehrenbachtrail den rückstand so zu begrenzen, dass ich nicht mehr mehr als doppelt so lange brauch wie er. ich hatte da runter was um die 250ste zeit oder so... über eine minute über der der besten frauen... leider fehlen in berlin die trainingsmöglichkeiten für flussbetten und kilometerlange wurzelsteilstücken.

gibts eigentlich schon irgendwo bilder? (außer perfekt organisiert direkt nach dem ziel zum kaufen und mitnehmen...)


----------



## maxa (2. Juli 2007)

Ich seh schon, muss noch mehr trainieren, um den Rückstand verkleinern zu können.


----------



## titanflo (9. Juli 2007)

Das abfahrts problem lösst man am bessten hier:
www.bikeacademy.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.S.P (13. Juni 2008)

Wer fährt diese Jahr wieder in Kirchberg auf der Streif das Rennen mit ?
Habe es vor trotz erheblichen Trainingsrückstandes.


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Juni 2008)

ich habe vor die mittlere Runde zu fahren. Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Bilder von dem Trail *bibber*

Wir groß ist die Steigerung im Vgl. zu Pfronten nach dem Himmelreich ? Letztes Jahr mit Fully abgestiegen, dieses Jahr mit Hardtail gefahren. Ok, vielleicht ist die Strecke leichter geworden und man kennts ja jetzt...


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Juni 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich habe vor die mittlere Runde zu fahren. Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Bilder von dem Trail *bibber*
> 
> Wir groß ist die Steigerung im Vgl. zu Pfronten nach dem Himmelreich ? Letztes Jahr mit Fully abgestiegen, dieses Jahr mit Hardtail gefahren. Ok, vielleicht ist die Strecke leichter geworden und man kennts ja jetzt...



Rein subjektiv:

gegenüber Himmelreich ist der Ehrenbach-Trail schon eine ganz erhebliche Verschärfung.

Wo sind denn die Pfronten 08 Ergebnisse zu finden?


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. Juni 2008)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Rein subjektiv:
> 
> gegenüber Himmelreich ist der Ehrenbach-Trail schon eine ganz erhebliche Verschärfung.
> 
> Wo sind denn die Pfronten 08 Ergebnisse zu finden?



aber sicher! Himmelreich ist easy. Ehrbachtrail steige ich stellenweise ab.
sind halt 2 oder 3 steile Stellen drin die echt hart sind. Meine Freundin findent den Trail aber geil und brennt runter.....


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. Juni 2008)

ok, dann bin ich schonmal aufs absteigen vorbereitet, zuviel riskieren is doof


----------

